# [boot] too many links [dé-résolu]

## Poussin

Salut,

J'ai un petit soucis. Je démarre ma machine ce matin et après le 

* wiping /tmp directory

J'ai des erreurs style:

Could not create needed directory '/var/lib/init.d/softscripts'

Could not create needed directory '/var/lib/init.d/snapshot'

Could not create needed directory '/var/lib/init.d/options'

... etc

de meme qu'un:

ln: creating symbolic link '/var/lib/init.D/started/checroot': No such file or directory

et 

mkdir: cannot create directory '/var/lib/init.d/failed'

Quelqu'un aurait une idée?

(c'est du JFS)

Quedal d'intéressant dans le log (message/dmesg)

 :Sad: Last edited by Poussin on Fri Sep 24, 2010 4:14 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## guilc

Ton système de fichier serait à cours d'inodes ?

----------

## Poussin

ben je ne sais pas trop, mais il y a un truc louche que je viens de remarquer:

2eme colonne de ls -l, si je me souviens bien, c'est nombre de hard link:

4294967295 sur le rep /var/lib/init.d

ça semble beaucoup :s

----------

## guilc

fais un "df -i" pour savoir si ça vient de là

----------

## scherz0

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> ben je ne sais pas trop, mais il y a un truc louche que je viens de remarquer:
> 
> 2eme colonne de ls -l, si je me souviens bien, c'est nombre de hard link:
> 
> 4294967295 sur le rep /var/lib/init.d
> ...

 

ou pas assez, si on lit comme un entier signé sur 32 bits (-1)

Ça pourrait indiquer une corruption du FS

----------

## Poussin

Ben ben j'ai réglé le problème à la barbare: 

```
mkdir /var/lib/initsave; cp -R /var/lib/init.d/* /var/lib/initsave/; rm -rf /var/lib/init.d; mv /var/lib/initsave /var/lib/init.d
```

Mais aucune idée du pourquoi du comment...

Merci à tous

----------

## guilc

Vu le type de la réparation, ça pue effectivement le FS corrompu

Un petit FSCK serait bienvenu dans ce cas, cela pourrait se reproduire  :Wink: 

----------

## Poussin

J'en ai fait un avant d'utiliser cette méthode barbare (remount en ro et check) et il n'a trouvé aucune erreur.

----------

## Poussin

Ouais en fait, depuis, j'ai plein de soft que déconne/plante/refusent de fonctionner... je me vois mal utiliser cette méthode pour tout le disque :/

----------

## fb99

question bête, pour quelles raisons avais-tu choisi JFS, et s'il déconne pourquoi pas le changer ?

J'y connais pas grand choses mais les dernières remarque te dise que le FS est sans doute corrompu. De plus je sais plus trop bien, mais il me semble qu'il ne sera plus supporté dans les futurs noyau ou alors c'était un autre FS.

----------

